# Help Needed Inportend



## Ryu Deacon (Dec 27, 2013)

Dont quite now where to post this...

Will it seems someone is actualy going try and steal money from me

Could someone tell me how i can charge back my money please.

As for the reasons i commissioned a christmas Icon over a month ago that hasnt been worked on yet and wanted to refund my order but the artist said thats not posible and instead of just continueing to do the commission as originaly discussed they just erased it from their commission to do list that later practice was not noted on their TOS.

Id also like to now how i can make a artist/commissioner beware Posting.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 27, 2013)

You can make an Artist Beware post here:
http://artists-beware.livejournal.com/

All the information you need to know about posting a beware is in that blog.

I don't know anything about chargebacks, though. 
Sorry.
Someone else here probably does.


----------



## Socks the Fox (Dec 27, 2013)

How to get your money back, in descending order of usefulness:

If you used PayPal, look here.

If you used a credit card directly, call them up and tell them you never got what you paid for and want to reverse the charge.

If you used a check, screw you I'm not helping you people who write checks can die in a fire.

If you used cash, go find them and introduce them to the ClueBat. Repeatedly.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 27, 2013)

Socks the Fox said:


> If you used a check, screw you I'm not helping you people who write checks can die in a fire.
> 
> If you used cash, go find them and introduce them to the ClueBat. Repeatedly.


Jesus christ what's your deal with checks?
If anything they're far better than cash because at least it's proven that you have given money to someone.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 27, 2013)

Socks the Fox said:


> If you used a check, screw you I'm not helping you people who write checks can die in a fire.


"PEOPLE WHO WRITE CHECKS RAN OVER MY DOG WHEN I WAS 3!!!"

But seriously, what the fuck?


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 27, 2013)

Sounds like somebody learned the hard way why you don't pay your dealer with a check.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 28, 2013)

Socks the Fox said:


> .
> 
> If you used a check, screw you I'm not helping you people who write checks can die in a fire.


 What's wrong with writing checks? I use them so people don't try to screw me over like they did with my friend.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 28, 2013)

If I needed to pay with a check, I'd be more inclined to get a cashier's check or money order from my bank than give a personal check with my bank routing and account number on it to some stranger.


----------



## Socks the Fox (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry, I work in bookkeeping where I have to handle customer checks.

Seriously you have no idea how many times people don't fill out their checks properly. Then I get to call them at 7AM and have them come out and fill it out, or get their permission to fill it out properly (as long as it's signed. If it's not signed I make them come down and sign it), so I can get it put in the right day's deposit. If they can't (or won't) come down in time I have to make notes in the system that the check is here, it just won't be deposited for another day because the customer can't write a check properly.

Extra raegface when it's a personal check for single-digit amounts. What, you can't carry $7.63 in your pocket? Don't have a debit card?

Company checks I don't like but understand (though they should get a company credit card, we have all kinds of nice limits we can put on company cards, like "no garden supplies," that you don't get with a check, and you don't have to worry about the check being misfilled, and if it's lost or stolen you just cancel and reissue).


----------



## ChazThePanwere (Jan 2, 2014)

I would Report them on FA, or whatever sight you commissioned them from.
 Most places for Art have a Art Beware section, Like the None trusted kind. 
Though its not as advertised obviously. 
Other than that go like stalk there arse and every group they're in and say I want my money back bitch or something, But warning they probably already spent it.


----------



## lolxd17 (Jan 11, 2014)

Same thing happened to me now.  Weird thing is that my artist is a pretty known one that draws great pics. I just wanted a sketch, paid 15 dollars, never got anything. I asked for updates, for the first time I got ignored, the second time she said she would do it that night, then I was waiting 3 more weeks, nothing, I asked again, no reply, got ignored, but she has uploaded other new pics... I reported the issue to PayPal, but unfortunately the 45 days are already over and I doubt that they will make a big deal because of 15$... I also told the artist that I reported her to PayPal, no reaction to that yet though. It's just sad that some people, also big and known artists, need to fool people.

What else could I do? Report her to the FA staff? She is a member of "Untrusted Artists", should have expected something like that probably.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 11, 2014)

Socks the Fox said:


> Sorry, I work in bookkeeping where I have to handle customer checks.
> 
> Seriously you have no idea how many times people don't fill out their checks properly. Then I get to call them at 7AM and have them come out and fill it out, or get their permission to fill it out properly (as long as it's signed. If it's not signed I make them come down and sign it), so I can get it put in the right day's deposit. If they can't (or won't) come down in time I have to make notes in the system that the check is here, it just won't be deposited for another day because the customer can't write a check properly.
> 
> ...




That still doesn't excuse such an abrasive comment. You should apologise to OP. :I



lolxd17 said:


> Same thing happened to me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could write up an entry about the artist & everything that happened and submit that to Artists_Beware.
Be sure to include proof (screenshots, etc.) of the transaction, though.


----------



## Socks the Fox (Jan 11, 2014)

Ansitru said:


> That still doesn't excuse such an abrasive comment. You should apologise to OP. :I



*shrug* I'll apologize to the OP if they feel an apology is necessary.


----------

